# plant fertilizer



## SSBurke (Feb 13, 2008)

i have read here and in a couple other places that jobes plant food spikes are ok to put in a fish tank is this true? i went and bought some that are 13-4-5 but it also has chlorine not more than 0.2% and urea in them will the bio filter just eat that stuff up ? i guess you just break the sticks into 1/4s?


----------



## Donfish (Dec 24, 2007)

SSBurke said:


> i have read here and in a couple other places that jobes plant food spikes are ok to put in a fish tank is this true? i went and bought some that are 13-4-5 but it also has chlorine not more than 0.2% and urea in them will the bio filter just eat that stuff up ? i guess you just break the sticks into 1/4s?


Specifically it's the fern and palm spikes that are reported being used in aquariums without algae problems but others may work if you keep them well covered in the substrate.


----------



## kornphlake (Feb 12, 2004)

I used the sticks you bought for a while, I couldn't tell that they caused any more algae than other fertilizers I've used. I guess the only danger with Jobe's fertilizer sticks is that they never entirely dissolve into the substrate so after 6 months or a year you end up with pockets of concentrated fertilizers that can be released into the water in dangerous levels if the substrate is disturbed. You'd want to monitor you ammonia and nitrite for the first couple days, the urea might cause a mini-cycle, this would be true of just about any fertilizer that contains nitrogen though. I was using AP Planttabs, they are sold specifically as aquatic plant fertilizer, they released huge amounts of ammonia though, I ended up killing several fish before I realized what was happening. The Jobe's sticks seemed to be safer than AP Planttabs if that's any consolation.


----------



## giuseppe (May 19, 2013)

Multi-KTM, Haifa's potassium nitrate brand, is the base of a whole line of plain and enriched potassium nitrate fertilizers, designed for optimal plant nutrition.
Multi-KTM is fully water soluble, and consists of 100% plant macronutrients. The Multi-KTM potassium nitrate fertilizers are efficiently absorbed by plants, and the presence of nitrate enables the plant to minimize its uptake of chloride, whenever this deleterious anion is present in the soil solution or in the irrigation water. This makes Multi-KTM a necessity for chloride-sensitive crops.

for more information visit here: http://www.haifa-group.com/products/pla ... ertilizer/


----------



## sujan742682 (Apr 26, 2013)

Is fertilizer can fulfill the demand of nutrition of the food of fish in a aquarium? It seems that there needs to have some plants also for the good health of the fish. :fish:


----------

